# Internet Connection dropping out Intermittently



## woodmeadow (Aug 5, 2008)

Recently been taking my Laptop installed with Win7 Pro to a Friends and was sharing his Wireless connection from Belkin ADSL2+ wireless router and notice that every now and again the wireless connection would drop out and the only way to regain a connection to the reset the router. My friends network has two laptops on it connected wirelessly with Windows XP home edition SP3, and a Desktop PC with XP also on connected to router Via Ethernet, also a Windows Home Server and XBOX 360 also connected by Ethernet, My friend since updated his laptop to Windows 7 Home Premium and is using the Wireless connection which now finds intermittent loss of connection which can only be restored by Resetting the Router. Does any know why a Router should lose connection just by connecting a Win7 laptop wirelessly or is there more to it than that.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

is it just the windows 7 laptops that lose connection , what happens to the two laptops on Windows XP, desktop PC , Xbox and is it just wireless devices that lose connection, cable connected or ALL


----------



## woodmeadow (Aug 5, 2008)

Desktops PC that is connected to router via ethernet maintain internet connection while all laptops either xp or win7 lose wireless connections with the introduction of a windows 7 laptop but is very intermittent, have looked at possible interferrance from other networks or even electrical items such as Microwave, Channel number was changed to channel 11 on router, router has suffered from encryption problems when setting up the XBOX, which had to be lowered to WEP


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

can we see an xirrus screen shot - when its working and then repeat with a new screen shot when disconnected 

Also it would be useful from a wireless connected PC to see an ipconfig /all and three ping tests when working and then repeat all those when it disconnects 


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

Start> Run {search bar in Vista}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command 
*Ping* {plus the number thats shown against the default gateway shown in above ipconfig /all}
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
post back results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

Xirrus: The Leader in High Performance Wi-Fi - Advanced IT Wi-Fi Networking Tools
Direct link to the program is here Xirrus: The Leader in High Performance Wi-Fi - Advanced IT Wi-Fi Networking Tools
Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program 

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list 

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here TSG Posting a Screenshot - TSG Library of Knowledge

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------

